# Please Help Me Find My Next WL Puppy!!!



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

With my current boy's severe epilepsy - i have to officially 'wash' him as my IPO dog. I'm itching to get back to training and going to club though. So I think it's time for puppy shopping!

I'm on the east coast and would be willing to pick up in person anywhere between flordia and new england. But I am not opposed to having a pup shipped to me from across the country, or even imported if there was someone trustworthy willing to hold my hand through the process... 

Here's what I'm looking for:

Moderate to low-high prey drive

Strong herding instincts (herding titles close up in the pedigree is a huge selling point for me, actually herding instincts is probably the most important factor in this puppy search)

Medium to High Energy but able to train a solid 'off button'

Civil (higher defensive drive dogs are OK with me)

Intelligent with loads of good sense.

Any leads to breeders, lines, or individual dogs that produce the type of dog I am looking for is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have an HGH titled female. If I was loaded and not physically compromised, I could easily put an IPO title on her. Astrovan's Copper is her daughter.....Kira is with me, lives in house (shares time), runs with Lucca (2 year old female, even when in heat) and herds every bone in the house ever night onto the dog bed!

I will be breeding her again this spring/summer hopefully.



Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask here. There are a ton of breeders up and down the eastern seaboard. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> I have an HGH titled female. If I was loaded and not physically compromised, I could easily put an IPO title on her. Astrovan's Copper is her daughter.....Kira is with me, lives in house (shares time), runs with Lucca (2 year old female, even when in heat) and herds every bone in the house ever night onto the dog bed!
> 
> I will be breeding her again this spring/summer hopefully.
> 
> ...


Lmao love that about the bone herding!!! 

I breed Fancy Rats. My guy is quite adept at herding the rebels back to their cage when they don't willing go in. He saved my butt the other night. I had some in the living room instead of the rat room and they chewed a hole in their cage and I woke up to him being, well not a living fence, but 
a living cage bar. The would try to slip out and he muzzle punched them back in. He had been at it for a couple hours based on his barking I had been ignoring.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

voodoolamb said:


> Lmao love that about the bone herding!!!
> 
> I breed Fancy Rats. My guy is quite adept at herding the rebels back to their cage when they don't willing go in. He saved my butt the other night. I had some in the living room instead of the rat room and they chewed a hole in their cage and I woke up to him being, well not a living fence, but
> a living cage bar. The would try to slip out and he muzzle punched them back in. He had been at it for a couple hours based on his barking I had been ignoring.


LOL

Oh how I miss my ratties....


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

PS good luck in your puppy search.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh how I miss my ratties....


You can get more. Ask Voodoo. She has enough to share.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Had Kira as a houseguest for a week. My fiancé was in love. She got to sleep in the bed with him. Great cuddler. Fantastic off switch. Easier to have in the house than my nervy whiny pet line girl (who hated her guts and Kira was completely neutral + Kira was great with the cats). Seen her daughter Copper at club and she's a little rockstar. 

Lee breeds nice dogs that can work and be livable.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh how I miss my ratties....


They are just the sweetest! I actually have a girl curled up and napping in my cleavage/tucked into my sports bra right now. And another that just jumped off the couch to go get a drink from the dog's water bowl. 



LuvShepherds said:


> You can get more. Ask Voodoo. She has enough to share.


With more to come... Just paired my heart rat with one of my boys on her last heat cycle. This will probably be her last litter. Might not be able to let any of the pups go LOL


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How old is she? How did we get from WL dogs to rats?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> How old is she? How did we get from WL dogs to rats?


She is a year and a half. She's only had one litter for me, she lost a lot of condition and took ages to get it back. She's a chunky monkey right now and I need more of her kits. The ones from her first litter have exceeded my expectations in every way. She is so sweet and smart, she literally will follow me around the house at "heel" position. Pretty girl too Black Eyed Siamese Rex (curly wooly type coat)

We got from WL dogs to rats because of Mako. That dog is such a character that random conversations are soon to follow sharing of his anecdotes.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> They are just the sweetest! I actually have a girl curled up and napping in my cleavage/tucked into my sports bra right now. And another that just jumped off the couch to go get a drink from the dog's water bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> With more to come... Just paired my heart rat with one of my boys on her last heat cycle. This will probably be her last litter. Might not be able to let any of the pups go LOL


I think I need to see a picture of these little things, because I'm getting the Heebie-jeebies thinking about having a rat in my cleavage...:surprise:..Help me here.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a Rex rat years ago. He was the sweetest little guy ever. His name was Eeek.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> I think I need to see a picture of these little things, because I'm getting the Heebie-jeebies thinking about having a rat in my cleavage...:surprise:..Help me here.


Let's start with baby pictures then


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> She is a year and a half. She's only had one litter for me, she lost a lot of condition and took ages to get it back. She's a chunky monkey right now and I need more of her kits. The ones from her first litter have exceeded my expectations in every way. She is so sweet and smart, she literally will follow me around the house at "heel" position. Pretty girl too Black Eyed Siamese Rex (curly wooly type coat)
> 
> We got from WL dogs to rats because of Mako. That dog is such a character that random conversations are soon to follow sharing of his anecdotes.


I might need to get one. A rat, not a Mako. I have my own.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I LOVE them. I used to do rattie relay across my apartment. I would hide yogurt drops in the living room (2 bedroom apartment and the rats had their own room) so they would race out down this long hall, grab a yogurt drop, race back to their room to their closet where they had all these boxes to play in, put the drop on the pile, and start over. I would steal most of the pile at the end so they didn't get fat. I don't think their ever knew I tricked them. Hilarious pets


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I never considered having a rat as a pet, I know they are intelligent. The pictures are cute. It's just the long tail, I think. We had guinea pig, hamsters and bunnies.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote here for a Wolfstraum dog. A pup from Kira would be great for what you're looking for. I've got a pup from her first liter and she's really a joy to live with. Also is proving to be a nice IPO dog. Very forgiving and handler focused. Can be very high energy but has an amazing off switch…she's had free roam of the house for months and never messes anything up. Settles very well in the house but will play 24/7 if you want her to. I'm not sure of herding instincts but she lives to track and does very well with protection, prey drive high but not overly so, ball drive is insane. I see her sister at club usually every week, she is very similar. Good luck in your search for a pup
BTW the rats are adorable!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

astrovan2487 said:


> BTW the rats are adorable!


Thankies! They're pretty cool little dudes and gals


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have met quite a few of Lee's pups over the years. I had one from her E litter, Elsa aka Enni van Klipgaarden (Belgium Kennel name as was bred over there before mother got to come to the US, but Lee's breeding). I have bred to two males from her litters (Jagr and Komet), and really like the puppies. Newest are 2 weeks old and father is a litter mate to Kira. From all I have heard about Kira, she's an awesome girl. Lee knows her pedigrees, and has great knowledge and a knack for selecting breeding partners. I think you would be very pleased with a Kira puppy.


----------

